# MARSOC Training Environments



## FMJTactical (Oct 10, 2010)

I apologize beforehand if this has been previously discussed, and yes I have tried to search for this topic on here but couldnt come up with positive results. If anyone can give a detailed answer, it's greatly appreciated.

1. MARSOC and/or Force Recon: What type of environments do these units train in? For ex. Winter warfare, Mountain Warfare, ect. Which specific types?

2. OPSEC.

3. Also, is one deployment considered "hardened, experienced Marines" enough so that after one deployment these Marines with MARSOC in mind can go to A&S and further or do they have to have "multiple" deployments to be considered?

4. Has MARSOC found its turf in the SOCOM community as far as which missions they will be called upon to complete first? Or are they more attached with other SOF units still? Most of all, are they overall accepted by the ohter SOCOM teams as credible and capable force?

I know this is a tall order, but my curiosity has gotten the best of me. If anyone has information thats willing to share, again its greatly appreciated.


----------



## ritterk (Oct 10, 2010)

Pretty much you don't rate to know the answers to question 2. For a winter environment, they train in the winter and for a mountainous environment they train in the mountains.  Concerning #3 the answer is yes, after one deployment you have completed your transformation and are considered a true warrior.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 10, 2010)

Let me guess that the aswer to #4 is also a yes, and ritterk was correct-you don't need to know what specialized capabilities they have.


----------



## FMJTactical (Oct 10, 2010)

Fair enough thankyou.


----------



## FutureMarSocHopefull (Oct 12, 2010)

Heres the best answer u can have for #3

I, am a 23 year old LCpl, I am a Avionics Tech. (Leader of the POG's) I have been in the fleet for 2 months and...3 days. I am slated for A&S in January of 2011 (The next scheduled A&S, its held 3 times a year. january, april, and September) ALL, let me repeat ALL of the requirements for MarSoc are wavier-able. Trust me, I know, I pretty much do not meet any of them. But, what I do have. A >290 PFT, a >115 GT score, maturity, hence I'm 23, and when I met the Major of MarSoc recruiting, I showed/told him how motivated I was to become MarSoc. And now, all I have to do is get all my paperwork done by next month, and I'm going to A&S in January. And yes, my unit is pissed. lol. To end this, look, if your motivated enough to actually want to become MarSoc, nothing can stop you but yourself.


----------



## devilbones (Oct 12, 2010)

Great post.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 15, 2010)

FMJ you have a long road ahead of you before you'll get the opportunity to apply for MARSOC.  Make sure you don't get too ahead of yourself.


----------



## FMJTactical (Oct 16, 2010)

No kiddin bub. That type of advice has been learned LONG ago. But we all start somewhere and keep going.


----------



## TheWookie (Oct 16, 2010)

FMJTactical said:


> No kiddin bub. That type of advice has been learned LONG ago. But we all *start* somewhere and keep going.



Well, since you put it that way -- I suggest that you start reading more, and typing less.


----------



## car (Oct 16, 2010)

FMJTactical said:


> No kiddin bub.



*Bub*? Really? 

OK, my head's not in a jar, but I'd think you'd show a little more respect to a more senior member here.

Consider yourself warned.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 22, 2010)

FutureMarSocHopefull said:


> Heres the best answer u can have for #3
> 
> I, am a 23 year old LCpl, I am a Avionics Tech. (Leader of the POG's) I have been in the fleet for 2 months and...3 days. I am slated for A&S in January of 2011 (The next scheduled A&S, its held 3 times a year. january, april, and September) ALL, let me repeat ALL of the requirements for MarSoc are wavier-able. Trust me, I know, I pretty much do not meet any of them. But, what I do have. A >290 PFT, a >115 GT score, maturity, hence I'm 23, and when I met the Major of MarSoc recruiting, I showed/told him how motivated I was to become MarSoc. And now, all I have to do is get all my paperwork done by next month, and I'm going to A&S in January. And yes, my unit is pissed. lol. To end this, look, if your motivated enough to actually want to become MarSoc, nothing can stop you but yourself.


 
So much for standards.  I wouldn't be so proud to say that you had to waiver all of the entry requirements.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 22, 2010)

Teufel said:


> So much for standards.  I wouldn't be so proud to say that you had to waiver all of the entry requirements.


 
Bump


----------



## Teufel (Oct 22, 2010)

FMJTactical said:


> No kiddin bub. That type of advice has been learned LONG ago. But we all start somewhere and keep going.


 
Long ago?  Like in high school or before that?  This isn't a good start for you.  I would think for a minute or two before I post next.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 22, 2010)

Before this kid gets pounced on again...he did send me an apology.  We had a small talk about the thread and have smoothed out the kinks.


----------



## car (Oct 22, 2010)

fox1371 said:


> Before this kid gets pounced on again...he did send me an apology.  We had a small talk about the thread and have smoothed out the kinks.


 
'nuff said, F1371. Thanks for the heads up.

Thread closed.


----------

